# OMG! Cute new Coach bags!



## user2 (Sep 7, 2005)

I hate my country for not having one single Coach store...
and these bags are to die for!!!

http://www.coach.com/aspx/content/Co...=365&child=609


----------



## Shawna (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh, those are so sweet.  It's a good thing I don't spend money on purses.  I just have a thing for jeans and makeup.  BTW, I love your tag line about being pregnant with food.  Too cute.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 7, 2005)

I love this one...too bad it's made with Mink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.coach.com/shop/product_no...tegory_id=6  8


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 7, 2005)

MINK?????????????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  that PISSES me off!!! i can't believ coach would use mink... that makes me SICK!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_MINK?????????????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  that PISSES me off!!! i can't believ coach would use mink... that makes me SICK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I know, this bag is so cute otherwise!! Why couldn't they use Faux?? Jerks!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 7, 2005)

I know. I just sent them an email asking  WTF? I'm no fanatic, but honestly, they didn't have to contribute to the slaughter of innocent minks just to "spruce up" their fall line. I have lost my respect for them completely. It saddens me beyond belief.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 7, 2005)

They used python skin too. Why? I mean, I know they are just snakes, but they are living creatures too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I don't like anything to die for the sake of fashion.


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 7, 2005)

so you don't buy any leather bags?! are you vegetarians? if not, what's the difference between killing cows and killing snakes... if it's not necessary in both cases


----------



## user2 (Sep 7, 2005)

Leather is something of an byproduct! When you slaughter a cow you just take the meat and the rest usually is waste!


----------



## user2 (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_BTW, I love your tag line about being pregnant with food.  Too cute._

 
Thx honey and: I love yours too! You changed it right? Some weeks ago it was: "I never met a lipgloss it didn't lick...umm...like!", wasn't it?


----------



## Shawna (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 
_so you don't buy any leather bags?! are you vegetarians? if not, what's the difference between killing cows and killing snakes... if it's not necessary in both cases_

 
Well, if you are going to eat the snake, then by all means, take it's skin too.  As VV said, leather is a by-product from feeder animals.  Same with sheepskin or pigskin.   People eat the sheep/cow/pig  meat, and the carcass is processed into leather or suede.  My dad is a hunter and fisher, and he taught us to never waste anything taken from an animal.  I just don't agree with killing something to use only as a fashion accessory.   That's just my opinion though, and I certainly would never be critical of others who wanted to buy it.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 
_so you don't buy any leather bags?! are you vegetarians? if not, what's the difference between killing cows and killing snakes... if it's not necessary in both cases_

 
I'm not a vegetarian. 2nd, there is a difference between killing a cow for meat, then using the skin to make leather products, and raising innocent minks just to kill and skin them to use their fur for fashion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  i am not going to debate this as we are all entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## user2 (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a mental barrier when it comes to real fur! Everytime I touch real fur (let it be rabbit, fox or whatever) I get this apprehensiveness in my throat...I don't know why but it's there!


----------



## CaliKris (Sep 7, 2005)

Awwww COACH my other obsession besides MAC!!!


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 8, 2005)

yeah, everyone has his own opinion... but I wanted to know what you think about ist. so if people ate minks, mink fur wouldn't be as horrible...

why do people eat cattle anyway, because they have more meat on them?

So isn't the cow as innocent as a mink?


----------



## 2_pink (Sep 10, 2005)

Ohhh...definitely cute. I love the framed bag, and its pink


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 10, 2005)

Very cute bags..But NO MINK!!!


----------



## RootBeeriiz (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I know, this bag is so cute otherwise!! Why couldn't they use Faux?? Jerks!_

 
The link wouldn't work for me, but that's ok cuz I wouldn't buy it anyway now that I find out the bastards used real mink!!! That kinda changes the way I feel about my fave handbag brand a bit. Hmmm....maybe I won't be so lyoal anymore...????


----------

